

Start-ups in Japan - some basic data (email newsletter) - redcap
http://www.japaninc.com/tt587_where-start-ups-get-money-from

======
redcap
I read this on Monday and thought it would be of interest to the HN folks.
There seems to be a real lack of information in English (either that or I'm
not looking in the right places). I have seen people asking about this kind of
information, so hopefully it's of some use.

